# Beretta 92FS



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Stainless 92FS. I can get it for $300. It is in good shape, well maintained. Is it a good 9mm to have. No particular reason to have it other than shoot at the range and maybe carry sometimes, just stocking up. Any opinions on this Pistol Please share,Thanks








This is Said Pistol


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

FatRotty said:


> Is it a good 9mm to have.


Yes, it is a good 9mm - have or have not.....


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*kind of bulky to carry*

they're beautiful guns....but pretty heavy and really big, unless you are on the bigger side, or have a uge sweatshirt, you're probably gonna have trouble keeping this baby hidden.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

$300 is a very good price for a very good pistol.

I have one like it I bought new a few years ago. Very pleased with it.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I LOVE 92 Berettas. Mine is my concealed carry


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I went ahead and bought it. I should do just fine. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a pretty darn good price for that 92, especially considering it has all metal controls from what I can tell. Nice buy! Enjoy shooting it!


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Hell of a gun.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase..the 92FS is a fine gun..It has a unique design and sex appeal with the open slide design and exposed barrel..And it is accurate, reliable and has a very crisp trigger. And for $300, that was an unbeaten deal..Enjoy safe shooting..The only shortcoming of that gn is probably its size for conceal carry, but I didn't buy mine for carry, I bought it for range and fun shooting. Here is a picture of mine (bu the way I paid a hefty price for it) so you should be glad you only paid $300.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I like the look of the two tone. I just bought a Ruger SR9 today. It looks and feels great.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

FatRotty said:


> I like the look of the two tone. I just bought a Ruger SR9 today. It looks and feels great.


Wow..two guns in the same week..that is cool man..congratulations..I have a Glock 17 and an XDM9 which are very similar to the Ruger SR9 and the S&W M&P9 in the polymer frame and a striker design..

Enjoy safe shooting.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Wife was not happy, but only spent $630 dollars in total, so not such a deep hit in the wallet.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

$300 is a great deal for a SS 92.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Excellent buy Rotty


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I almost bought one, but the muzzle flip on the thing was ridiculous to me. I'm 6'1" and 230, but I like my dad's 1911 in .45 better.

Just didn't do it for me.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

That sure is a nice looking weapon!


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

FatRotty said:


> I went ahead and bought it. I should do just fine. I am very pleased with it.


You stole that gun. Great buy.:smt023


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

a buddy has one a loves his other than the weight....you stole that thing for $300


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep, nice gun. I own a 92FS and carry it concealed quite frequently. I love the gun so please take the following comments in the spirit they're meant.

The Beretta 92FS is not the most accurate production firearm. In fact, it is quite difficult to accurize effectively. In addition, its not the most customizable platform - not a lot of options available for it. 

The best upgrade I have done is to replace the guide rod with a LaserMax laser. No additional bulk and always in perfect alignment with the bore.

Well, thats my .03 - hope its helpful to someone!

Happy Thanksgiving to all and a special Thanks to our serving military men and women, husbands and wives, sons and daughters.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on your new gun. Excellent choice especially for $300. IMO you could be arrested for stealing...:smt098:smt098
I conceal carry mine when the weather is on the cooler side and I can conceal it with a jacket or whatever. Never had a problem.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like my old gun...I miss it. Great price!


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Don't think I've ever seen a 92FS for $300. Congratulations on a great bargain.


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*i just bought a fs*

its a great gun


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

FatRotty said:


> I am thinking of buying a Stainless 92FS. I can get it for $300. It is in good shape, well maintained. Is it a good 9mm to have. No particular reason to have it other than shoot at the range and maybe carry sometimes, just stocking up. Any opinions on this Pistol Please share,Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$300!!! I am so jealous! That is a very very good deal. I thought I got good deals on my handguns, but nothing nearly as good as that.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

triplebike said:


> $300!!! I am so jealous! That is a very very good deal. I thought I got good deals on my handguns, but nothing nearly as good as that.


+1.. Beautiful gun. I'm toying with the idea of picking one up, myself. Congrats!


----------

